# Williamsburg Gamer Looking for Group



## Ace32 (Jul 9, 2007)

Howdy, 

I'm a 21-year-old undergraduate at the College of William & Mary looking for a group to play in during the upcoming school year (which begins August 29th). My availablity is negotiable and I welcome any invitations! I have no preference for the group's age - I have a car and therefore am not limited to the campus itself. Likewise, I am not necessarily looking for a group primarily made up of college students.

As for my experience, I've been playing roleplaying games since 1998 in various forms. I have DMed primarily since 2000 for online groups, including D&D3e and 3.5e (in countless campaign settings, including the Realms, Rokugan, Ravenloft, Planescape, and many homebrews), D20 Modern, Spycraft 2.0, Mutants & Masterminds 2e, Star Wars d20 Revised and SAGA, and Call of Cthulhu D20. I have limited exposure to non-d20 rules, including some of Chaosium's Call of Cthulhu and a bit of L5R Rokugan. 

With all my DMing, I hardly have a chance to stretch out and just play a bit   

Please get in touch with me about your group!

Edit: I would recommend using my AIM to contact me if I do not respond quickly to PMs! Or you could just post here I suppose...


----------



## Ace32 (Jul 19, 2007)

Aw, nobody in Williamsburg is looking for a new player? That's a shame .


----------



## stonehill_troll (Jul 20, 2007)

You should also be posting on WOTC gamer seeking gamer board, anyway check out this thread http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=889281.  If I remember correctly Hampton Roads wasn't all that far away.


----------

